# Интернет > Зацените-ка! >  Жду критики!

## krasmike

Напишите пару строк , что так ? что не так ? http://www.itbh.ru

----------


## Troffi

Доброго времени суток. Больше всего понравился земной шар справа. А вот на счёт критики скажу, что не хватает у сайта большого названия. А то я понял чем занимается компания только из title. Flash-блок сверху больше напоминает рекламу, потому как не вписывается в общий фон. favicon - стоит от jooml`ы :-) Кнопки не вписываются и кажуться оборванными, как будто бы случайно (из-за ошибки дизайнера).Это полностью субъективное мнение. :-) Ждём обновлений.

----------


## Архангел

> Напишите пару строк , что так ? что не так ? http://www.itbh.ru


_Точно, "названия не хватает" + моё мнение, уж шибко "крупно" отображает. А так, всё замечательно._

----------


## sergey_ya

что вы думаете о http://www.gotowood.ru/

----------


## sobolmisha

а мне нравится,только в натуре с кнопками беда какая то.закруглить их надоть

----------


## Cygnus

нагроможден анимацией ... 
не каждый сможет понять в чем красота ... 
сделать чуть по проще не мешало бы ;)

----------


## SMARTER

> что вы думаете о http://www.gotowood.ru/


:cool: Надо четко разграничить фрейм(1) с основными новостями и событиями с фреймом(2) навигации и регистрации, а то у тебя фрейм(2) наехал на фрейм(1):cool:
И сделай общий фрейм на всю браузерную область, твой сайт и без пограничных обрамлений будет выглядеть круто.
И побольше новостей с событиями(по интереснее): больше юзеров к тебе потянутся.

----------

